# Carl Landry to Hornets/Marcus Thornton to Kings



## girllovesthegame

I'd prefer the Hornets get the Kings to take Belinelli instead of Thornton.



> Deal scheduled to be finalized tomorrow but discussions as of tonight had Landry -- held out of SAC's game at MIA -- for Thornton/Andersen
> less than 5 seconds ago via ÜberSocial
> 
> Sacramento and New Orleans closing in on deal that would send Carl Landry to Hornets for Marcus Thornton and David Andersen
> 4 minutes ago via ÜberSocial


http://twitter.com/STEIN_LINE_HQ


----------



## Pacers Fan

Still a solid deal even though Marcus Thornton was a good young player. Frankly, the Hornets needed size and they got it, and they're still doing okay in the backcourt. Landry doesn't particularly play defense well, but he should fit in fine. Plus, the Hornets kept David Andersen and traded cash instead, if that even matters.


----------



## Diable

It's sort of a lateral deal...but Landry is going to be able to back up the 4 and 5. Wasn't anyone else the Hornets could deal. Bellinelli is completely worthless when his shot doesn't fall...which seems to be two nights out of three recently. Noone is giving you a good big man for him.


----------



## girllovesthegame

Pacers Fan said:


> Still a solid deal even though Marcus Thornton was a good young player. *Frankly, the Hornets needed size and they got it*, and they're still doing okay in the backcourt. Landry doesn't particularly play defense well, but he should fit in fine. Plus, the Hornets kept David Andersen and traded cash instead, if that even matters.


Now this is very true. Size needed indeed. I just hate to see Thornton go. He was so fun to watch. Oh well. Moving on. 



*New Orleans Hornets trade of Marcus Thornton to Sacramento Kings for Carl Landry now official*


----------



## Tooeasy

Landrys a great bench big and already can be looked at as our best post scorer. I hate seeing Marcus go but it was obvious that his approach to the game just wasn't what the new regime was looking for, as harsh as it sounds. He has plenty of potential and its no slight to trade him away and give him a chance somewhere else, especially considering the talent received back. I really want to see the team go after a do it all two guard, and Brandon Rush keeps popping in my head based on the fact that we have such limited assets to trade with and hes a good buy low candidate.


----------



## roux

girllovesthegame said:


> Now this is very true. Size needed indeed. I just hate to see Thornton go. He was so fun to watch. Oh well. Moving on.
> 
> 
> 
> *New Orleans Hornets trade of Marcus Thornton to Sacramento Kings for Carl Landry now official*


gotta give something to get something.. i love this for the hornets. Landry is a good ballplayer and with chris paul there he could be very good.. plus david west insurance isnt a bad idea right now either


----------



## girllovesthegame

roux2dope said:


> gotta give something to get something.. i love this for the hornets. Landry is a good ballplayer and with chris paul there he could be good.. plus david west insurance isnt a bad idea right now either


This is all true. You all make some good points. I guess I just want my cake and eat it too. :smilewink

Here's something one of the Hornets' beat writers wrote in a chat today.





> 12:32 [Comment From RobRob: ]
> Other than defense, why have the Hornets soured on Thornton?
> Wednesday February 23, 2011 12:32 Rob
> 
> 12:37 John Reid, TP: Hey Rob, I just think Marcus Thornton did not fit in the scheme's of the Monty Williams and Dell Demps. I don't think they liked his progress defensively and work habits at practice. He worked on his offense skills but didn't do enough extra to improve his defensive play. Some coaches expect for their players to go beyond the call of duty and I don't think they felt Thornton did enough on his own.


There was always this sentiment amongst Hornets fans that Monty didn't 'like' Marcus. 

I've often wondered what Landry would be like as a Hornet so I guess I get to find out now.


----------



## girllovesthegame

> *Departed New Orleans Hornets guard Marcus Thornton says he'll miss the fans*
> 
> Now heading off to Sacramento where he says he'll have a good opportunity with the Kings, former New Orleans Hornets guard Marcus Thornton said Wednesday he'll miss the reaction he got from fans in New Orleans Arena when he did something special in a game.
> 
> "I'm a local guy and from the area, but Sacramento will be a good opportunity for me," Thornton said. "It is what it is. I'll just have to make the best of the opportunity now. The one thing I will miss are the fans. The fans are great. They were behind me every game. My family would always be there, but mostly the fans are who I'm going to miss. That's really going to be the hard part."


http://www.nola.com/hornets/index.ssf/2011/02/departed_new_orleans_hornets_g.html


----------



## Diable

I really wonder about the obsession with Thorntons' defense that allegedly exists in the Hornets FO. I mean MT is not a good defender, but he's a good basketball player. Why does noone there ever talks about Bellinelli's defense. He is every bit as bad as Thornton and he's not precisely been Maravich on offense either.


----------



## girllovesthegame

Diable said:


> I really wonder about the obsession with Thorntons' defense that allegedly exists in the Hornets FO. I mean MT is not a good defender, but he's a good basketball player. Why does noone there ever talks about Bellinelli's defense. He is every bit as bad as Thornton and he's not precisely been Maravich on offense either.


This is a point I've made with regards to Marcus vs. Marco when talking to others quite a few times. Which is why I guess it had to be more than the lack of defense tag they tried to slap on Marcus. Marcus seems to think it had more to do with Monty wanting to give more PT to the guys he brought in to the team.





> "We never had a problem," Thornton said. "But it really wasn't a defensive thing, because if you look at all my game, I never let anybody just kill me. I don't know what it was. But now I'm going to Sacramento. Those were his guys he brought in and you've got to respect that."


----------



## Geaux Tigers

Diable said:


> I really wonder about the obsession with Thorntons' defense that allegedly exists in the Hornets FO. I mean MT is not a good defender, but he's a good basketball player. Why does noone there ever talks about Bellinelli's defense. He is every bit as bad as Thornton and he's not precisely been Maravich on offense either.


Bingo! It's not like Marcus was hiding as anything else other than a voluminous shooter in college when they drafted him. Don't try and change the man just use what he offers.


----------



## girllovesthegame

Geaux Tigers said:


> Bingo! *It's not like Marcus was hiding as anything else other than a voluminous shooter in college when they drafted him.* Don't try and change the man just use what he offers.


They weren't the ones that drafted him though and if were up to DellMonty they probably wouldn't have drafted him at all. Maybe Marcus wasn't a 'Monty player'. ????


----------



## girllovesthegame

Landry introduced after today's practice.

http://videos.nola.com/times-picayune/2011/02/new_orleans_hornets_introduce.html


----------



## Tooeasy

carl landry and david west will form the most over utilized unneeded eyebrow raises in NBA history.


----------



## Tooeasy

And lol at monty williams pokin a little fun at cam newton. I beleive that Carl Landry is going to bring some much needed pop to that benchs front court, hes so much more versatile than any backup big we've had as long as I can remember.


----------



## Diable

Would have been better if they could have done this three weeks ago. Probably would have saved them four losses at a minimum.W/O Emeka the Hornets big man rotation is truly cringeworthy...I get a little sick when I see David Anderson get off the bench.


----------



## Tooeasy

Diable said:


> Would have been better if they could have done this three weeks ago. Probably would have saved them four losses at a minimum.W/O Emeka the Hornets big man rotation is truly cringeworthy...I get a little sick when I see David Anderson get off the bench.


I was wondering this as well, but it was said Landrys someone theyve been looking at for a while, and I thought I read somewhere this has been brewin for a few weeks. Maybe the Kings just wanted to hold onto Landry until closer to the deadline and sniff out better offers, only to fall back onto the hornets offer of thornton


----------



## hroz

Really good trade for the Hornets.

I think they trade Peja way too early though. 
Going after Prince and Gordon with Peja's contract might have been preferable. 

Okafor/Smith
West/Landry
Ariza
Prince/Gordon
Paul/Bayless

Are championship contenders. The Hornets still don't have a SG that you would consider a legitamate SG on a championship team.


----------



## Geaux Tigers

Well I certainly will miss Thornton. And I can't help but think of Brandon Bass a few years ago. Another promising player from my favorite school, local kids both of them, drafted to my favorite local team only to be traded before getting a fair shake here at home.

I must put some of this blame on Thornton because if he would have focused on his defense more he could be really useful in our rotation right now. Defense to me is really all about heart and hustle. Its obvious he has the physical tools to play D, but not the desire.

Good luck Marcus fill it up in Sactown which you already seem to be doing at 14.5 in two games.


----------



## Geaux Tigers

And on a different note: Carl Landry's first bucket as a Hornet sure was a thunder dunk!


----------



## girllovesthegame

Geaux Tigers said:


> And on a different note: Carl Landry's first bucket as a Hornet sure was a thunder dunk!


Did you miss Friday's game against Minnesota?


----------



## Geaux Tigers

Hoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooome Hornet. (I'm stupid)


----------



## Geaux Tigers

Player Comparison:

Marcus Thornton - 7 games 34.1mpg 20.6ppg 1.6spg 43%3pt

Carl Landry - 8 games 23.9mgp 10.4ppg 3.8rpg 55%FG


----------

